# Mortgage on Rural Land.



## eastendoflondon

Hi All,
Has anyone had any dealings with the NZ banks regarding getting a mortgage on rural property.
We are dealing with ANZ at the moment and my god i've never come across a more drawn out process finding out how much money we can borrow.
I'm sure you all know you need pre-approved mortgages in NZ and as much as that makes sense to a certain extent the time it takes to get these mortgages set up is astonishing.
Almost three weeks ago we approched ANZ(direct through a previously used personal banking adviser!)and every time we give them the details they require they change the goalposts by stating they will only lend on certain criteria that they never mentioned in the first place.From day one we have told them the properties we are looking at and they keep adding on new lending criteria that affects the amount of deposit we need.
I'd appreciate if anyone has dealt with a bank that gives better customer service on rural land.
Anyone got any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## topcat83

eastendoflondon said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone had any dealings with the NZ banks regarding getting a mortgage on rural property.
> We are dealing with ANZ at the moment and my god i've never come across a more drawn out process finding out how much money we can borrow.
> I'm sure you all know you need pre-approved mortgages in NZ and as much as that makes sense to a certain extent the time it takes to get these mortgages set up is astonishing.
> Almost three weeks ago we approched ANZ(direct through a previously used personal banking adviser!)and every time we give them the details they require they change the goalposts by stating they will only lend on certain criteria that they never mentioned in the first place.From day one we have told them the properties we are looking at and they keep adding on new lending criteria that affects the amount of deposit we need.
> I'd appreciate if anyone has dealt with a bank that gives better customer service on rural land.
> Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


Yip - change banks. 

There are a number of good banks out there who would cause you less hassle and be just as good. Explain to them that you're currently trying to get a mortgage with ANZ and are fed up with them - and see them queue up to help you!

PS we're with Kiwibank, and I can't sing their praises enough . And the mortgage guy comes to _you_....


----------



## Yvonne.72

I would hesitate to recommend a bank to you as the sort of reaction you get will vary from branch to branch and will depend on how much of a deposit you have available.

Best to ask around the people who know more about this type of thing on the LSB groups, or try using a broker.


----------



## eastendoflondon

Hi TC and Yvonne,

I think we may end up going through a broker as it seems that ANZ are playing hardball.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## clairelouise

Is it possible for immigrants to buy in NZ and not just rent,?
Is there laws anywhere that prevent it or just maybe you have to be in the country for so long before you can buy?

Anyone know a good site i can look at please,
Thank you


----------



## topcat83

clairelouise said:


> Is it possible for immigrants to buy in NZ and not just rent,?
> Is there laws anywhere that prevent it or just maybe you have to be in the country for so long before you can buy?
> 
> Anyone know a good site i can look at please,
> Thank you


Hi Claire.

If you have a visa to live here, you can buy here. We'd bought a property within 4 weeks of landing 

Look at Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz or Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me property section.


----------



## clairelouise

topcat83 said:


> Hi Claire.
> 
> If you have a visa to live here, you can buy here. We'd bought a property within 4 weeks of landing
> 
> Look at Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz or Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me property section.



Thats great thank you,


----------

